# One Great Fitness Test



## LoneRider (Jul 23, 2010)

I found this very interesting and well balanced fitness test designed by a great fitness expert by the name of Robert Shaul. 

It's called Operator Ugly and it tests work capacity and balanced strength of all major muscle groups. After I do the Camp Pendleton Half Marathon in September I intend to tackle this particular beast of a fitness test. (Right now I'm doing more running and less circuit work to prepare for it). 

Judging by what it addresses I think it would also be a good test for martial arts fitness. Any thoughts?


----------



## shane (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks for sharing such a nice source of information ...
it will really help us...


----------

